# Is this antique



## dave123ellen (Nov 12, 2010)

I was told This old stand is around 100 years old can anyone tell me if it is 
The drawer pulls have a stamp on them that looks like A508 or 1508
Is it worth restoring?:happy:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

Looks like a old sewing cabinet, old no, maybe from the 40's or 50's worth restoring? ,that's up to you ..old plywood that can be a PITA job..I would say keep the hardware and start over with new plywood 



=========



dave123ellen said:


> I was told This old stand is around 100 years old can anyone tell me if it is
> The drawer pulls have a stamp on them that looks like A508 or 1508
> Is it worth restoring?:happy:


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Yer...What Bob said...Looks like the panels are a ply veneer that has been "sanded" in places...replace the panels, and provided the case is sound it should come up well with some TLC..........sand back using 120, 240,and 320 grit as last paper, then Danish oil applied with some 1000 or 1200 wet and dry....try the oil on a small inside panel for colour etc, and it should look good.........AL


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Might be a good project to practice veneering on if you are so inclined.


----------

